# Best Pompano Jig Weights?



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

New to inshore fishing and want to give pompano a try. Been looking at picking up some traditional egg head jigs and goofy jigs. What's everyone's opinion on the best size/color combo?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I have heard good things about "Conner's Jigs"...... I saw a display at "Tightlines" bait and tackle on Pace Blvd....not sure about color...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

The best answer I could contribute would be:

The best weight Pompano Jig would be the lightest you could use based on the conditions. Wind and Surf are the factor. If the wind, surf or both are big you need a heavier jig to get to the bottom but if wind, surf or both or light I would choose a lighter weight jig. I always throw the lightest I can get by with.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto what Garbo said. I plug in the factors and use the lightest one in the box. Generally it's a jig of around 1/4oz.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks guys. I was on the wrong path, I was looking at 1/2 and 5/8 sizes. Seems a bit too heavy.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

what do you guys think about using teasers either above or behind the jig?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

jcallaham said:


> what do you guys think about using teasers either above or behind the jig?




It is effective. I don't use a teaser due to most of the type of fishing I am doing with a jig is sight fishing and more are less targeting fish that I am watching and part of the sport in doing so is to feed a fish you are actually watching a jig you are working. 

One of the best teasers I have ever seen is a 1" Shrimp taken off an offshore Sabiki Rig and fished above a traditional or Banana/Goofy Jig. The only downsides I have ever seen from a teaser is two fish hookups and breaking off one, or a teaser may effect the action of the Primary Jig. 

Teaser or not, one of the most common mistakes I see most often while Pompano fishing with a jig is in the action of the jig ....Too Much To Fast. Keeping the jig close to the bottom and not bouncing it Too Much and Too High off the bottom will always more takes. 

Jig Fishing for Pompano is quite sporting.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I rarely use a teaser although in rough conditions or non-sight casting applications it does work. Once the Ladyfish show up, hang up the teaser. The Ladies will grab the teaser often and break off both it and your jig.

The action I use is simple; one hop of the jig by moving the rod tip about 10" and one turn of the handle. With the right size jig you get a perfect rythym going and won't come too high off bottom.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

A dab of bright or florescent color on the head or body is all it takes to get noticed. I have not seen where one color out fishes another at any time. You are looking for a reaction strike and the bright color gives them a target. I do tie a lot with shrimp pink and flea orange but do just as well with yellow and white. 1/4 to 1/2 ball or Goofy style jig is all you need. I do fish teasers on the Goofy and sometimes a small fly or ice jig on a dropper above the jig when the toothies are not around.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

What # flouro and mainline is everyone using?

Also is the bite better in the morning or steady all day usually?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fish 15# (sometimes 20#) fluoro for leader and my jig rods have 8-10# braid.

I don't pompano fish by time of day but by tides. The best day of pomp fishing (jig only) was from 11:00-1:00PM. Only caught two that day, but they still stand as my biggest pomps.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

What tide characteristics are you looking for Chris?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've always done best with Pomps on the first couple hours of the incoming tide. I try to get to my spot and set up before the tide starts moving. Yes, I've caught Pomps on the outgoing tide as well, but there's nothing like the bite at the start of a flooding tide.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info, learned a lot. Now one last question, are the pompano around all year?


----------

